# Oak Leaves



## longbow (Aug 21, 2010)

Safe or an issue ? I have live oaks, red oaks, spanish oaks and tons of Texas Rock Juniper. All of the oaks spread by tiny plants growing around their bases. Are the safe for a Sulcata?


----------



## Madkins007 (Aug 21, 2010)

Oak (leaves, acorns, and seedlings) are one of the few plants that are KNOWN to be dangerous to many tortoises- the seedlings seem to be especially dangerous because they look so tasty.

I do not know if this applies equally to all types of oaks or not.

(Source: "Reptile Medicine and Surgery", Dr. Douglas Mader, ed.)


----------



## Tom (Aug 21, 2010)

We all feed dead, weathered oak leaves to our roach colonies, but I wouldn't let my torts eat them.


----------



## DeanS (Aug 21, 2010)

A HUGE No! on all counts...no oaks, no juniper!


----------



## longbow (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks. I picked up a Sulcata from a guy who found it and it was on a poor diet. I thought I should make sure I could provide better. I'm on the right track now and I really enjoy these guys.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi Longbow:

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## dmmj (Aug 22, 2010)

OK dumb question time, is poison oak in the oak family? and is it safe for torts? I try to ask one dumb question a day, sadly I usually go way over my limit.


----------



## jackrat (Aug 22, 2010)

My redfoots' enclosure is located under huge red oaks.Never seen them eating leaves or acorns,not to say they don't.


----------



## Madkins007 (Aug 22, 2010)

Poison Oak (_Toxicodendron diversilobum_) is not related to oak trees in any way- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toxicodendron_diversilobum

It is more closely related to Poison Ivy and Poison Sumac which all produce the rash-causing oils. A lot of animals can eat them without any problems, but I do not know if tortoises are in that group.


----------

